

Ask HN: Lightweight Email Client For Mac? - Ryel


======
LoganCale
Sparrow. It's abandoned and no longer supported now that Google bought it out,
but it's still great for the time being.

~~~
cweagans
Airmail is maintained still, and very sparrow-like.

